# Trigger point injections with E/M help



## loyalty (Apr 10, 2014)

Is it appropriate to bill 20553 INJECTION TRIGGER 3 MUSCLES WITH AN E/M or consultation 99244  IF THE DIAGNOSIS IS THE SAME. Is it  APPROPRIATE TO BILL WITH A MODIFIER 59?  or 25 . we are a multispecialty clinic and the physician is a neurologist.


----------



## ajb1986 (Apr 20, 2014)

loyalty said:


> Is it appropriate to bill 20553 INJECTION TRIGGER 3 MUSCLES WITH AN E/M or consultation 99244  IF THE DIAGNOSIS IS THE SAME. Is it  APPROPRIATE TO BILL WITH A MODIFIER 59?  or 25 . we are a multispecialty clinic and the physician is a neurologist.



Yes. However, if they have had the same injection on the same 3 muscles by your practice previously, and their condition has not changed then you would just bill the injection. With the drug if your office bought the drug. It they are new to the practice or their condition has changed you would use modifier 25 on the E/M because the injection is considered a minor procedure. Hope that helps


----------

